# Understanding dog hair dryers



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I'm saving up for a professional dog hair dryer. I am (hopefully! please let it be so!!!) at the end of the current season's time of doom: The Blowing of the Coat (rated R). 

I want to make a good decision, and need to understand why they are so much better. I understand that a pro dryer will generate quite a lot more air pressure than a normal human dryer, and so will probably dry a dog off much faster and better. I've also heard that they help get rid of the shedding undercoat during this time of year. I assume this is because the shedding undercoat is loose, and the air pressure is sufficient to get under the overcoat and push those loose hairs out from the rest. Is that the case? My budget for one of these dryers isn't huge. I'm wanting to spend less than $400 if possible. I'd appreciate any advice and personal experience people would like to share.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know too much about the dryers but where I take Susie for a bath, they have a high velocity blower (no heat) and it sure blows coat everywhere as she dries. I am glad I don't have to clean up after her!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I just have the little B-air that cost about $100 - and only use it outside. It can 'sheet' water off a dog and I can dry not very heavy coated long haired Max who doesn't blow coat in about 1/2 an hour. He will still have wavy hair, not sure it is me or the power of the dryer. It would blow hair off short haired but extremely densely coated Sassy who did blow coat, the most hair comes off just when she was barely damp so you cannot quit until the dog is completely dry. Fun watching it come out but hard on my nose! It was gentler on her than the furminator or rake but she needed to stand for 1/2 an hour which wasn't easy for a 16 year old dog. 

If you leave it set up on a covered porch or in the garage you can blow dirt and water off dogs after a walk in the rain, easier and works much better than towels. 

The air does get warm from friction but not hot enough to cause any discomfort to either me or the dog. 

They are very loud and you need to take a few days getting the dog accustomed to the sound and the feeling of the air but my dogs were fine without much trouble. You could test your dog with a human dryer for the sound and feeling the air movement to see if it is going to be easily tolerated.

My most expensive grooming tool but it certainly hasn't been a dud.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> I just have the little B-air that cost about $100 - and only use it outside. It can 'sheet' water off a dog and I can dry not very heavy coated long haired Max who doesn't blow coat in about 1/2 an hour. He will still have wavy hair, not sure it is me or the power of the dryer. It would blow hair off short haired but extremely densely coated Sassy who did blow coat, the most hair comes off just when she was barely damp so you cannot quit until the dog is completely dry. Fun watching it come out but hard on my nose! It was gentler on her than the furminator or rake but she needed to stand for 1/2 an hour which wasn't easy for a 16 year old dog.
> 
> If you leave it set up on a covered porch or in the garage you can blow dirt and water off dogs after a walk in the rain, easier and works much better than towels.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that out. All three of my dogs tolerate the human hair dryer. They're not incredibly fond of it, but my system is usually to wash them in my guest bathtub, since it has a detachable shower spray, and then towel/blow dry them in the bathroom as well. With a lot of encouragement, they've come to view the dryer with a slight bit of fear (except one who barely notices after the first 10 seconds), but not terror. If I was able to pick up a dryer like you're describing, I'd have to set up a place in my back yard to do the washing, and I'm guessing I'd need my wife's help to comfort and possibly hold the dogs when I turn the dryer on. I'm hoping that with a bit of comfort and treats for tolerating the sound barrage, they'll adapt. I need to do something about the hair.

Edit ->

I checked out the B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer, which I believe is what you were talking about. It's selling for $100, and has great reviews. The B-Air II is about $190, and generates a lot of power, but also is listed as being insulated to reduce sound. I'm wondering if anyone knows the truth of this. All good reviews that I saw, but you never know which of those is real without a lot of research.

I should add that what I'm primarily interested in is a dryer powerful enough to blow out the undercoat. Getting my dogs dry faster is great, but mostly I need the dryer to get rid of the undercoat that is coating 99% of my house!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I chose the B-Air Bear because it is supposed to be quieter. It isn't much louder than my vacuum cleaner but you know how dogs are about them! Artie tolerated my HV on low but not on high. I guess it sounded like the dryer he was used to on low. Possibly you could put it outside the door of the bathroom and just bring the hose inside.

If you use one inside the hair covering your house would be quite a bit thicker. Of course you can use it to corral the hair or vacuum up one room.

Don't get this dryer just because I chose it and am content. You may need a lot more power than I need. There are two measurements to compare, the amount of air moved and the velocity of the air. Both are important. I think there are websites that list dryers with all the info in nice charts but I don't have anything bookmarked anymore.

And my other method of hair removal works just about as well as my little HV. I give the dogs a warm bath and take them out for a walk dripping wet. Every 5 minutes I stop and brush them out. I continue the walk and brush outs until they are completely dry which doesn't take as long as you might think. Since I wash the dogs outside with a hose running to the kitchen faucet I don't need any towels, no wet dog footprints or smell in the house, no bathroom cleanup. Here in southern California I can do this year round as in any given two week period there will be a warm enough day, about 60*F or so. But it is fun watching the water and hair fly off the dogs and Max is less curly if I do it.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Want to know a really good way to find out? Go somewhere and do your own self wash. They almost always have the dryers there for you to use, and just call ahead to make sure they do. Then you can really test one out before you purchase one. But yea dog hand dryers that are similar to human blow dryers bleh. Forched air dryers on doubled coated dogs are beyond wonderful!


----------

